#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  API RP 11S - Recommended Practice for ESP Installations

## jxd3261

Please find a compilation of all API RP related to Electric Submersible Pumps.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

JCSee More: API RP 11S - Recommended Practice for ESP Installations

----------


## zhangxiyu

It looks like your link doesn't work!

----------


## zhangxiyu

It's ok now! Thank you very much!

----------


## tooljoint

Can anybody help me please?
I need the API RP7G 1998, API SPEC7 2002 and Horizontal Technology Manual, Maurer Engineering Inc., Houston, Texas (1996)

----------


## liuhaiyandy

many thanks

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

tooljoint  
Senior Member






> Can anybody help me please?
> I need the API RP7G 1998, API SPEC7 2002 and Horizontal Technology Manual, Maurer Engineering Inc., Houston, Texas (1996)



Monggo
api_spec_7_40th_ed_2001.pdf       **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]       1.26 MB
api_rp_7g_16th_ed_1998.pdf          **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]       10.06 MB

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

JOEBOULDER  
Senior Member






> dear: thanks a lot. do you have something about ssr pumps. i.e:
> 1) API TR 11L design calculations for srp systems and 
> 2) API Bull 11L2 Catalog of Analog Computer Dynamometer cards.
> Thanks in advanced




Monggo
api_bull_11l2_1st_ed_1969.pdf      **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]       1.2 MB

----------


## chlonengan

It's been 10 years ago, anyone can help me out ? I need API RP 11S

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## safetypartha

Good Sharing Thank a lot Bro.

----------

